# Dark Bloodlines



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

All of the major leaders of the vampires and witch hunters, have all come to seperate councils deciding how to deal with one another in these turbulent times...

IC:
Victor looked out over the vast expanse of land, mask off as his black eyes searched the darkness... He turned back to the assembled councils of Vampires and their respective thralls and vampire guards... "Now, friends... their is something that we as a nation must deal with... Those bastard witch hunters... They seek us out in the day seeking out our tombs and slaying our kind in our sleep... We must take these 'assassinations' to them and kill them..."

OOC: now's the time to start... I'm also going to do the opening announcement for the witch hunters.

Witch hunters: Valen looked upon the council, all types of ruthless and pious men, some seeking treasure and others seeking to rid the world of these abominations... "vampires" he spat. "My brothers we must rid the world of these beasts onc and for all! Their leader... Gargamel... he killed the pope, and to make a mockery of us he even made a mask out of his skull! This requires retribution!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

While she was waiting for him to speak Lady Qatana amused herself by imitating the 'dying' expression of another Vampire, causing him to scowl and turn away. She perked up once their leader started talking roared her approval.
"Yes, yes! Now is the time for our victory. Now is the time for our vengeance!" Cecilia yelled before grabbing a passing bat and sucking the blood out of it in one bite, "When do we attack my Lord. . ?"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Sitting in a dark corner with his two guards, Simoen listened to their leaders speech, fingering his daggers under his cloak as he imagined killing all those Witch Hunters. Seeing a movement in a corner, he grabbed a dagger in readyness to throw , before reliasing that it was only a bat. Wrapping his cloak tighter, he listened and waited.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorden witchbane sat with his back against the wall and he's dreadlocks hanging over his face. he's hand slowly traced the raised features in the hilt of he's sword, while he listened to the other hunters babble on back and forth. they all knew what had to be done, they where just discusing whom to do it and how. Witchbane never cared for meetings, wicth hunters were supposed to kill beasts, not have meetings and councils. His blue eyes watched each of the council members as they spoke, including the figure in the corner that didn't. After a while he slipt into a light doze.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orin slammed his fist on the table. "I dont care what you say!!! if we know who the leader is, and where they operate from, we should move NOW!!!!!!" Orin shouted, fed up with the mindless philosophying going on right now, they were here to kill the damned things, not talk about them.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorden woke with a start at Orin's raised voice and decided it was time to add he's two cents. "The Vampires killed the pope and made a mockery of he's body, they are growing in strength and we grow weaker with each death. Now is the time for the hammer to strike, less the steel grow cold" he said in a calm tone and catching everyones attention. 
(oooc: The line was a metaphor using the blacksmith buisness)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Vincint , who hadent been paying attention, started at a particular set of words,
_We know where theyre based from? well I'm goin there at sunrise if thats the case, anyone joining? _
He got manny exasperated stares, it had been mentiond several times were the vampires were, but soem people just perked up at the thaught of action.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"I'm with ye Vincit, together and with any others whom wish to come, we'll slay this filth and rid the land of the stain of the blood cult once and for all" said Gorden, he's voice echoing off the walls.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Gargamel turned to Qatana, "Enthusiam... I expected as much... from you atleast my lady, though some of you seem content to shy away from the world, hide in your tombs and fortresses, you sicken me... We must destroy them and take this world for ourselves, whether we rule from the night, guiding 'kings' and 'queens' to enact our wishes upon the populace."

"It matters not how we rule but that we do!" he said as he flashed his fangs. "All of you who refuse to follow along this course of action will die, right here..." As Gargamel said that one of them leapt from their seat, only to be impaled by Gargamel's demon infested blade, he let the body fall to the floor as it turned into stone and shatter as it hit the ground.

Only one more stood, but he was silenced by his own guards. "You see, some of you I do not trust, so I gained the trust and loyalty of your guards. Only a few have I not had to take this course of action... You know who you are, I need not explain who you are..." Gargamel laughed, "We're going hunting... I will lead you, those of you I do not trust will stay here under protection of your guard... Those of you who are coming bring your men with me, I shall do the same..."

Witch Hunters:
"Yes my brethren, listen to these men... my friends over there shall lead you" Valen announced, "To Transylvania! We must kill the roots of this infection, we start with Gargamel..."


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orin, once again chastized himself for speaking rashly
"the exact location, no. But we do have the region narrowed down more than enough to begin our hunt. And by God, we shall hutn down these beasts, and slay them!"


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Vampire

''I follow you Gargamel'' said Fred. ''My sword, fangs and my men are yours to command''


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire* ((OOC: So no one gets confused with which side your on do you think we should put who we are at the top of the post like I have?))

"As will I." spoke Lady Qatana in response to what Fred said, "Warriors assemble. Good now let us follow our lord, Gargemel, to victory." She was vaguely disappointed as the Vampire she had been mocking earlier on had been killed by his own guards yet thought nothing more of it. She spent a few minutes sorting out the Vampires under her command, and picked out her usual choice for a bodyguard, a young yet surprisingly agile Vampire named Adam. The strangest thing about him was his bright blonde hair as most Vampires with that particular hair colour dyed it black to fit in better with their friends. Truthfully it was the the main reason she liked him, that and his compulsive shyness yet individuality and difference to everyone else. She only saw it to this extent in truly great Vampires, such as Gargemel, and she knew Adam would have a successful career as a bloodsucker, so long as he wasn't killed to early.

Lady Qatana strode out into the night with the others and smiled.
"Today is a bad day to be a Witchhunter." was all she said before following after Gargemel. Following him to battle. . .


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

*Vampire*

Walking from the room, loyal vampires in toe, they numbered at about 50. Before departing he whispered a command into the guard captains ear, "Kill the nobles who stay..."

"Now friends, the witch hunters will all die... Qatana and Fred, I wish to speak with you both personally... come we must cast the spell of night." Gargamel said as he walked through the castle gate through the night, hearing screams from the dying nobles. "The sacrifices were necessary to please the Dark Prince, for a lasting eclipse, now let us finish the spell..." And with that he fell into casting, fel words coming from his lips as the other supporting nobles joined in...

*Witch Hunter*
Valen watched them go, "Brothers travel with speed and I wish you luck! Stay the course, bring the vengeance of God upon them!"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Well then if we dont know where they are we should look for them. Starting at dawn. I dont care what we do, so long as its not this lame talking." Vincint, now he had goten the idea of the fight in his head, was quite eager to find the creatures. He was already mentaly deciding whitch wepons to take with him.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Good idea Solitaire, this is now a rule for everyone, include a *Vampire* or a *Witch Hunter* before each post.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

*Vampire*

Clutching his needles Jorn killed the mortal nobels one after the other. The battle was like a blur, the faces were meaningless and cowered before him. These people deserved to die, those who do not clutch to life do not truley live. As he entered the last room of the left wing he came across a letter, it said...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Vampire

Fred wondered what Gargamel would want to speak of personaly with him and Qatana. He then joined Gargamel with casting the spell of nigth.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*HUNTERS*

Vincint set out twards (?) where the vampirers were suposed to be, searching for their layer. He searched on foot for most of the day, and then he came to a cliff face with a small cave in it...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orin looked into the cave, then up at the setting sun
"Well, do we risk staying here for the night, or try to make it to town?" he asked the rest of the group.
"either could leave us in an undesireable situation" he trailed off


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Vampire*
Chanting the Spell of Night, Simeon felt an elation he hadn't felt since had ambushed thos three Witch Hunters and slaughtered them all, painting the surrounding trees and rocks crimson with their blood.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

*Vampire*

The letter was clearly written in code; it went into detail of his four blue kittens and how the sun rose in the night. It was addressed to "my dear uncle". Jorn frowned and put it away in his nap sack. Before he left the house and returned to Gargamel he searched the house for any new tools suitable for him as a possible escape for his curse, as usual it failed.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

WITCH HUNTERS

"I say we go to the village" Gorden said, looking at their the rough terrain, "Out here we could be easily surrounded and killed." he stated bluntly. "Besides atleast we could eat a warm meal without fearing the light would betray our position" resoned the hunter, pushing a long dreadlock away from his nose...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Phht! I'm going in, for all we know its not even their base, and if it is, all the better!"
With than Vincint drew his sword, and walked into the cave...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Witch Hunters

Gorden smiled and loaded his crossbow and rushed off after Vincint into the cave. He lit a brazier and held his weapon in his other hand. The other hunters with them followed suit. They crept along passage and kept their weapons ready to vanquish the filth....


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

*Witch Hunters*
Orin liked the sound of that, an early start. Lance in one hand, torch in the other he set off after the others.
"the cave seems to be too shalow for another exit, so we may as well search it and camp here." he said ofer his shoulder, feeling more inclined to kill vampires than argue with his comrades at this point.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire*

Lady Qatana whispered the spell quietly, the words rolling softly yet powerfully off her lips. Once done she ushered her bodyguard away and went to Gargamel.
"You wished to speak to me my Lord?" she said with a slight bow, him being the only person she would offer one to, and nodded in a mark of respect to Fred. She was eager for the battle and wished to find the Witch Hunters soon and before the sun came up. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Vampire

''Stay here'' Fred said to his men and then he walked to Gargamel and bowed to him.
He then nodded back to lady Qatana with as much respect.
''You wanted to talk to us in private my lord''


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: er... Is anyone GMing?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: yeah Noisemarine is we just have to wait for him to return. . .))


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Err Noisemarine, where are you mate. . ?))


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Oh sorry guys, continuing now.

*Vampire*
Gargamel look to the now moonless sky and smiled. "Qatana, Fred come here. You are the strongest in the vampire nation, your strength will be needed in this fight... Now your thoughts... strategy?"

*Witch Hunter*
_You walk into the cave entrance cautiously... nothing is there... You really should talk._


OOC: Currecntly I am having some issues on where to take the story, any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: When in doubt, rip off an anime.:biggrin:

Vincint was disapointed when he found himself at a dead end. The cave was nothing special. He looked at the rest of the group.
"Well what do we do now?"


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orin sheathed his weapons
"we set up camp for the night, and take turns standing guard in pairs... I will volunteer for the first watch"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"I'll watch with you Orin" gorden stated, and then without looking back he went to stand closer to the cave entrance. Holding his brazier high, the flames made red patterns on the stone, he quietly mumbled a song to himself.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire*

"Well my lord if we were dealing with other Vampires I would say to lay traps and let them come to us. However if we did that with the Hunters" Qatana spits on the floor "they would simply attack us in daylight hours. We must be the ones to make the first move." As Lady Qatana finished her sentence she saw something very faint. It was on the side of a rock cliff and there was a slight flicker of flames, probably only caused by a brazier or something similar. I was only due to her Vampiric sense of sight that she noticed it and she smiled with joy at being the first to notice it.
"Gentlemen," She said "I think I may have spotted them. . ."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Vampire

Fred listened to Gargamel and Qatana.
''I think you are rigth about the hunters Qatana'' When he was about to continue Qatana said something about seing some hunters. ''Now i see the flame, could be peasents, but better be sure than staved''


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Witchbane sat in a dent in the cave's wall, Orin the other side. He felt something was coming, years of slaying had givin him, an 'intuition' if you will.
"Somethings not right" he whispered loudly, not wanting to wake the others, just yet.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

hearing something behind him, Orin turns to see Witchbane sitting in a corner
"What was that?" he saks him, genuinely curious.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"I said someting ain't right, the crickets ain't chirpin' and the wind don't blow. They are scared, but of what?" Gorden replied.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Vincint smiled.
"Somthing fun I hope..."


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorden let loose a loud chuckle and with a smile went back to watching the entrance, his intuition momentarily forgoten...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Both of you are insane..." Orin trailed off, flourishing his spear, and sheilding his eyes from the light in attempt to see look off into the distance
"I think I see movement far off, but its probably just some wolves or deer... we should still be ready though, I could be wrong at this distance, and in this light" he added, blinking as his eyes re-adjusted to the firelight.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: sorry havent posted in a few days, and also it's night it will always be night when fighting us and I dont see how you are capable from seeing us from miles off with normal human sight... doesnt work that way just because we see you doesnt mean you see us.

"Well come on then..." Gargamel commanded as he ran through the trees, other vampires having trouble keeping up. 

He put his skull mask on "Run children of the dark prince! To the ruin of the mortals!" Gargamel screamed as he jumped up to the cave entrance, skewering a witchhunter standing at the entrance (not an RPer...). He stood there faced with a large group of witchhunters, and smiled as his 'family' arrived behind him, "Kill them all!!"

OOC: Ok conflict started!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: didnt see you specifically, just nerves and something moving, maybe saying it was a tree in the wind would have been a better description.

ic: "TO ARMS BRETHREN, TO ARMS!!!!" Orin shouted, as he drove his spear into one vampires chest, lifting it off the ground, and flinging its light body through the air (not an RPer) Orin put his spear into the skull of aonther, before drawing his blades and beginning to duel with a third... more skilled vampire.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Lady Qatana struck forth with her whip, tearing out the wind pipe of a Witch Hunter. Furiously she wrapped it round a second's legs and pulled him to the ground before leaping forwards and crushing his skull with her boot.

Her bodyguard, Adam, leapt to her side and, drawing his sword, slashed mercilessly at the nearest warrior. Lady Qatana laughed viciously as she drove her teeth into the neck of another Hunter and hurled him aside.
"Flee mortals flee! You cannot hope to stop us!" She screamed over the noise of combat. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred ran after Gargamel and jumped to the cave. There he just drew his 2 handed sword and slashed at a witch hunters head of (not RPer). He then saw a hunter that easily defeated 2 vampires and started to duel with him (Orin).


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Today you will taste my blade, Vampire scum" Orin spat, lashing out at Fred, the blow was blocked, so Orin followed up with a mailed fist to the face, knocking Fred back, and opening enough space for Orin toget some momentum behind his blows.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorden jumped up and fired a bolt into a vampires heart and it fell dead (not user). Dropping the crossbow, he unsheathed a shining bastard-sword and charged into the fray with a calm smile.
A vampire came at his flank and witchbane rolled to the side and with one hand brung it round while drawing out a dagger with his other. The beast blocked and slide the blade into the daggers path. The creature of the night doubled over as it was kicked in the stomach by an armoured foot and it's head was cleanly removed (not user).

He's opponent finished, he instinctively ducked as a whip flew over head. His next target was clear.....


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Vampires*
Casually stabbing a Witch Hunter(not a PC) through the eye, Simeon narrowly missed being hit by a whip another Vampire was wealding.
" Careful, fool" he hissed, before pulling out his crossbow and shooting another Hunter(non PC) through the back.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred blocked Orins first sword lash but got knocked back by a mailed fist to hi sface.
''Not bad for a mortal'' He then laughed as he cut down another hunter that tried to block him (not RPer).
He then continued to duel with Orin. He slashed with full strength but Orin dodged so Fred did almost lose balance.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorden ducked another swing from the whip before throwing his dagger, the blade spinning in blurry circles as it soared through the air. He smiled and turned, confident that one was done, he caught anothe bloodsucker in his back, just as it was decapatate a hunter.( not user)

A whip curled itself around his foot and brought him to the floor. he spun around as he heard a females cruel laughter. He turned to see a she-vampire with a dagger in it's hand. 
"Did you think that would slay me?" She spoke angrily, insulted at the gesture. Then again she broke into a laughter, he smile returned. "Perahps I shall have to teach you some manners, like letting a lady win!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire*

Lady Qatana saw one of the Witch Hunters slaughtering some of her own warriors and in fury lashed out at him with her whip. He dodged the first strike as well as the second causing her to decide upon a different tactic. She wrapped her weapon around his foot and pulled him to the ground. She drew the dagger from her boot and screamed some words at him. She was no fool however and knew this Hunter possessed skill, therefore instead of lunging at him with her knife, which is what she would have done to most anyone else, she threw it accurately towards his neck. Without hesitation she ordered Adam to attack him with his sword incase he managed to avoid the dagger and then she herself pulled back her whip and struck forth with it incase her bodyguard somehow failed.
"I'd like to see him survive this onslaught." she thought to herself. . .


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Gargamel strode through the combat, noone dared come close those that did were quickly put down with a flourish. "Come you cowards face me!"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Witchbane saw the knife soar threw the air towards him and pulled his thick cloack to intercept. The taunt fabric caught the knife and made a large rip, lovely gorden thought. A chuckle beside him instinctivly brought his blade up to create sparks when another desended, a guard by the looks of it. Free without the whip around his foot, he judged that another barrage of attacks was on it's way, he rolled towards the wall and jumped up against it. He then pushed of and landed on his own feet about 5 m away from his current opponents....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire*

Lady Qatana screeched as her opponent avoided her attacks.
"Adam!" she screeched at her bodyguard. "Make sure no other Mortals interfere. I want this meal all to myself." Following her orders Adam turned and leapt through the air blocking the path of two Witch Hunters. Lady Qatana turned and smiled at her adversary. "Your not bad." she confided in him "But you could be so much greater if you were Immortal like myself. If you agree with me just don't bother to duck." and she swung her whip towards him with frightening speed. She doubted he would agree however and so she readied herself to counter his attack with a sharp kick with her boot. . .


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Liking to do the exact oppisite of what someone would expect, gorden stood tall and placed his blade vertically into the blades path. The whip caught and spun around the shining silver. A look of genuine surprise found the vampires face as he stood there with a grin and a whip around his sword. He lifted the weapons high into the air and placed his hand at his leather belt, and drawing forth a blessed bolt, threw it directly at the vampiress exposed body......


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire*

Lady Qatana was shocked to the core as her attack fell short and the bolt flew towards her. Desperately she reached round and grabbed the collar of another Vampire (not a rper) and swung him round as a Human shield. The bolt hit him in the heart causing him to convulse and then shrivel up. Qatana roared and hurled the corpse towards Gordan before ordering Adam to kill him and then fleeing into the midst of the battle.

Adam turned to face the Witch Hunter. In his left hand he casually held his sword, his right was brandishing a single throwing axe. They circled each other for a few moments before Adam suddenly snarled and threw the axe at him. Next he leapt forward swinging his sword in a slashing motion with reckless fury. . .


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orin saw his foe beginnig to lose balance and brought the sword at full might crossways at the Vampires head...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred saw the sword and almoust dodged it, it did him very little in the head.
''As i said not bad for a mortal''
He then attacked the hunter with a quick series of blows.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orin blocked the flury of blows, and slowly backed towads his spear... still in a dead vampires body, when he could reach it, he made a powerful upercut with his blade, and dropping his right hand, while keeping his left holding both blades above the warriors heads, he grabbed the spear, and thrust it at Fred's gut.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred got Orins spear in his gut. Fred grunted and pulled out the spear and then he trew it at a hunter (no RPer). ''Stop that and die stupid mortal'' he said while backing of. 
''You can't win this figth''


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"If I cant win, then why do you RETREAT???" Orin shot back, as he advanced on the Vampire, sword ready, and as he looked at the vampires face, a predatory grin crossed his face. Another vampire tried to rush him (not an RPer), he reversed his grip, gutted the feind and continued his advance.
"Come, let us finish this" he said to Fred.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Vincint Who had tripped and spent a ridiculos amount of time standing up, stood and to make up for lost time charged the closest target, who turned out to be the vampire who was named Fred. Although he didnt know that. He just punched him with a right hook, folowed by a left hook and a right hook in rapid succesion...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorden watched as the vampiress fled into the battle, but couldn't give chase due to the warrior under her command. An axe flew towards him and he adeptly blocked with the flat of his blade. The two adversaries circled each other before joining in a flurry of blows. The metal clashes created sparks, and gave an echoing song throughout the cave. Fustrated at the time it was taking, witchbane suddenly feinted inbalance. The thrall took the supposed advantage with a diagnal cut. Gorden jumped up facing the wall and placed the blade on his back, blocking the slash. He spun in the opposite direction and twisted his wrist to bring the hilt towards his chest. He then drove the blade into the suprised beasts heart, but such was the will of Adam, that he swung his sword into gorden's forearm, creating a long and deep gnash. The hunter growled in pain and cut the thrall's head of.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

When the other hunter hit him he just started to laugh.
''So yuo think you can win me by attacking me 2 on 1''
He started to strike them with fast blows and cuts. He hitted Vincint straigt in the face.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire*

Lady Qatana desperately fled through the battle. Some of the enemy were starting to realise she was without any weapons and were turning their attacks upon her. She wasn't going down without a fight however. Lady Qatana leapt in the air and and kicked a Hunter in the face, causing his whole head to twist right round to the other side. Once she landed back on the ground she punched her fist straight through the ribcage of another.

Suddenly Qatana heard a bolt twang but couldn't turn in time and it imbedded itself in her thigh. She screeched in agony and tore it out and threw into his skull. Turning she ran through the scene of battle. Three Hunters spotted her and gave chase, their weapon flashing as they gave her long cuts and stabs, injuring her further. She stumbled and fell and landed on Adam's, her bodyguard's, corpse. She looked in the eyes of his severed head a few feet away and whispered "Give me strength." and then she drove her fangs into his shoulder and drained his remainder of his blood. Suddenly she remembered the trio of Hunters chasing her leapt back to meet them, grabbing Adam's sword in the process.

Sparks flew as she engaged all three (no rpers) in combat. After a few moments one collapsed to the ground, screaming as blood streamed from the stump where his arm used to be. An instant later another fell from two stab wounds to the gut leaving just the one. Qatana screamed and sliced him in two long ways down the middle. She darted round, eager to find a new target. She had never felt so powerful and knew only death awaited those who now stood in her path. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Vincint felt the blow to his face, and swore loudly, He grinned at the same time though, this was what he liked.
Jumping back to draw his bastard sword, he braught it straight down with both hands as hard as he could...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred saw Vincint in the last moment and blocked the strike. He then dropped his 2 handed sword and piked upp 2 one handed sword from the ground and started to slash att Vincint and Orin. He dodged some counter attacks from Vincint and then tackled him pushing him away.
''And stay away, I am dueling you friend here'' he yelled at Vincint.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

although he doubted the vampire himself had honour, he did have his own to consider, so he said nothing, instead, he knocked one of Freds blades out of his hand as the Vampire returned his attention to the duel. He once again began to aggressively attack Fred.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''So you have honour'' Fred said as he blocked Orins attacks. Fred then lost one of the sword to one of Orins attacks. He then tried to locate his 2 handed sword and saw it being picked up by a hunter. As he realised he could not stop dueling with Orin he just snarled and continued to figth against Orin.

OOC: are we going to duel untill all the hunters or the vampires are dead?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Lady Qatana danced through the battle, enjoying it much more now that the Witch Hunters were actually avoiding her new brutality. She turned round to see one Vampire fleeing the battle.
"Coward." She hissed and gave chase, following him round a large wall of rock. Once round the otherside Qatana managed to catch up to him and grabbed him by the scruff of the neck and caved in his skull with her sword for his cowardice. Dropping the body she was about to return to the battle when she smelt burning. She turned back to his body to see it had caught fire. Suddenly she felt the burning sensation spread across her body like the plague and screamed in agony. Desperately she turned and fled back round the protective stone wall to the others and yelled a warning.
"Creatures of the Night it is sunrise! We must flee! Flee or we'll d-" Despite getting out of the first rays of the sun Qatana had already suffered the damage and along with her earlier injuries caused her to collapse face first on the ground unconscious. . .


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: spell of night remember?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Oh drat I forgot. Okay then I tried, someone else find a way to stop the fight before it goes on too long. . .))


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: disclaimer: I'm not this mutch of an asshole in real life. 

Vincint Was angry, it pissed him off when people blathered about honor. Fighting was about pumbling people, not playing nice! For lords sake the goal is to kill the freek! He compleatly ignored the vampires shout and hacked away at him some more, bringing his sword like a baseball bat straight across the side.(Just useing the analogy to describe the blow, I know baseball is way out of period)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Gargamel was attracted to this cave, it hadnt been the witch hunters but something different... something darker, "the scroll!" he roared, "you've eluded for to long centuries I have waited... Now I have found you..." he cooed like an affectionate father.

He grabbed it and roared his triumph to the cave ceiling in ectstasy, the ceiling began to crack with a thunderous roar, "Shit!" he screamed as he ran back towards the entrance the cave vibrating and chunks of the ceiling falling down crushing vampires and witch hunters alike...

OOC: PHEW! thought I'd never get an idea!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Due to new developments, I would like to run like hell, and save myself at all costs!

Vincint felt the ground shake, and could hear noises he didnt like, Shouting in a rushed bable,
"OKyouwinhonorisgreateandallthatseeya!"
imediately rinning for the exit.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred saw that Gargamel took something and then the ground started shaking. He heard Vincint shouting something about honour and vinning.
''Well cya later hunter and thanks for the duel''
On the way out Fred killed the hunter who had taken his sword and took it back.
''Lord Gargamel wait for me''


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"we will meet again, and next time, you will not be so lucky!!!" Orin shouted, as he began to run from the cave, cutting down lesser vampires as he went, and recovering his spear, before getting clear. He watched with rage as their pray loped off into the now fading night...

ooc: damn that was a long one


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Gargamel ran from the cave and leapt from the cliff face to land several meters below. He watched a witch hunter do the same not seeing the sheer cliff face in time and fall to his death with a sickening crunch. Gargamel started to laugh.

"Come children to the castle! The ritual of night is fading we no longer have need of it! We must save our powers for a new greater spell!" He sprinted off, knowing they would follow him...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Just ignore my last post))

Qatana's momentary sugar rush had faded and she could only limp to the exit instead of run. She was nearly at the entrance when a large rock hit her on the head making her fall to the ground. Qatana was about to be crushed when someone pulled her unconscious body to safety, but who. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Vincint stoped running as soon as he reached a safe distance from the cave. He looked around. "What now?" He said. It seemed the vampires had run off to wherever it was they ran off to.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"We wait for day and move in the direction they fled in, and hope we can track them" Orin replied... as he began to clean off his blades... watching the slowest vampires limp off into the sunrise... he wanted to pursue, but it would be foolish, and serve no real purpose.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Vincint sat down and closed his eyes. He decided that the best polocy was to get as well rested as he could before they set off. He wanted to be fresh for finishing off that vampire. He didnt like not having finished the fight.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Vampires*
Out the pile of rock blocking the cave, a fist came punching out, clearing a hole. Pulling himself out, Simeon was swearing in a contionous stream of words.
"F*ckinghuntersf*ckingmagicscrollsf*ckiongrocksandf*ckingcaves!"
Dusting himself down, he made sure all his weapons wre intact, before heading off after all the other vampires
OOC: Sorry, I completly forgot about this thread:shok:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vampire*

Qatana woke up and realised a Vampire was carrying her. She hissed and kicked off of his chest and into the air. Mid-air she began to convulse and change shape, shrinking into the form of a bat. She flew into the air and saw that the Witch Hunters were not following, satisfied Qatana then flittered forward and morphed back into her human form and landed next to Gargemel.
"They are not following my lord, what now?" she said as she sprinted along side. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Vampires*
Limping along, Simeon remembered his vampiric power, and dissolved into a cloud of black mist. Flowing swiftly through the air, he reformed next to Gargemel.
"Whats happening now?", he asked respectifly


----------

